# Odor Eliminator for Coat?



## mafunk (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm hoping someone can help us. We rent a house and the owners are extremely concerned about dog odor. They want us to keep the house as free of dog odor as possible. We have two large black dogs - one long hair and one short hair.

We bathe the dogs weekly. Is there any dog shampoo that is particularly effective at minimizing dog odor? Is there an after/between bath spray that we can use to neutralize dog odor? 

Also, what sprays, in your opinion are best for keeping carpet from smelling like dog?

Thanks
MaFunk


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

If you are bathing the dogs weekly, and getting them good and clean, there is not going to be a need for anything else. Ideally, you are blow drying them immediately after the bath, as even a clean, wet dog will smell, well, like wet dog. The best way to fix that is to dry them immediately, all the way dry, starting from the skin out. If you can't dry them, then I would pen them in a bathroom, basement, or small tiled area until they are dry before letting them on carpet, etc. You can use doggie cologne between baths, but its not going to make them smell fresh if they are truly dirty. I find that black dogs have a distinct odor, unlike any other dog. I only notice it when I wet them though. I have no idea why, but other groomers have agreed. Wierd, I know. Use a gentle shampoo regularly, and a deodorizing one once a month. There are MANY to choose from. If you are bathing them weekly, I would order a few gallons of professional grade shampoo from Petedge, etc. as it will be cheaper in the long run, and you will be getting better choices than over the counter. Make sure to follow dilution ratios. 

As far as the carpets, etc...aside from carpet cleanings, nothing I can think of is really going to get rid/hide an odor. If you keep the dogs clean, the hair vacuumed, and the house fresh smelling, I think that should take care of any problems. I think its most important not to let the wet dogs on the carpet. Wait until they are dry, especially if they come in from outside rain, snow, etc. Someone else may be able to offer better carpet advice...I ripped all mine out and put down hardwood, cause its just easier with big doggies..lol


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I LOOOOVVVEEE Lambert Kay's Oatmeal and Baking Soda shampoo, and if you are bathing weekly, I would order a gallon of it from somewhere like PetEdge, or Groomers.com, that way you can dilute it at a higher rate, and that gallon will last you a couple of months easily. I let them soak in that (after an initial 'cleansing' bath) for 5-10 minutes, and the fragrance can last on them for days! 

For colonges I enjoy Fresh and Clean colonge (not the baby powder kind-the original fresh 'n' clean scent) and you can get that at petsmart now. 

For carpet cleaning...well, just clean them, I think it's every 4-6 months that is recommended (and more often and it will ruin the carpet quicker), and you will be fine; along with cleaning up any messes with an enzyme cleaner, to avoid further messes. I make sure to have specific 'beds' on the floors, for the dogs to lay in, so they aren't actually laying on the floor all the time, especially if they are damp...


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

On another thread a member mentioned adding coconut oil to the dog's food to help eliminate odors. I've been using it almost 2 weeks now and I have to say I have noticed a slight improvement. 

Not the baking coconut oil, but the unrefined oil you can find in a health food store or the natural food section of a supermarket. Spectrum Naturals is a good brand to try.

If nothing else, it will keep their coats soft and shiny..... 

Hope this helps


----------



## mushroom-eater (Oct 31, 2008)

It's my first time here. Very informative!


----------

